# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  aeg lavatherm

## john8281

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΑΣ!!!!!ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΕΓΝΩΤΗΡΙΟaeg lavatherm
ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ 6ΕΤΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.....ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΑΜΕ!!!!!!ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΜΟΤΕΡ!!!!!ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΕ 170 Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ 50 Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ 30 ΤΟ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΗΜΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΕΛΑ!!!!!!!!ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΠΩΣ Ο ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ 3,50 ΕΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΠΑΝΩ(ΒΑΡΕΛΑΚΙΑ) ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ!!!!!!ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΓΝΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΕΥΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΖΕΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΑ!!!!!!!ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ!!!!!ΥΠΟΨΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!!!!ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ????????????ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ!!!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tipos

Γιασου Γιαννη.Για αρχη δωσεμας το PNCnr,ειναι ο εννιαψηφιος κωδικος που αρχιζει απο 9......... και ειναι στο καρτελακι της συσκευης.

----------


## ezizu

Γιάννη είναι καλύτερα να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα γιατί:

α) με κεφαλαία γράμματα το κείμενό σου γίνεται δύσκολο στην ανάγνωσή του
β) στην ''γλώσσα'' του internet η γραφή με κεφαλαία γράμματα σημαίνει ότι φωνάζεις
γ) η γραφή με κεφαλαία γράμματα είναι εκτός των κανόνων του howtofixit

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## john8281

ζηταω συγνωμη και υποσχομαι να μην το επαναλαβω.......χιλια συγνωμη....

----------

ezizu (14-07-16)

----------


## john8281

σακη το εχω στον μαστορη εδω και 3 μηνεs!!!!!οταν φιλοτιμηθει να το φερει εστω και αφτιαχτο θα τον γραψω!!!!!!ευχαριστω παντωs!!!!!

----------

